# Moundsville, WV



## Eric Richardson (Oct 16, 2016)

anyone near Moundsville, WV have a sawmill? I'm getting ready to snag four cherry trees and would love to get it milled.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 17, 2016)

Got a friend in Wardensville, WV with a mill. He's been depressed since losing his wife. I haven't been able to contact him for about a year, but his club dues were recently paid. Call Wesvaco, they could likely point out some smaller mills. Then you have the registered ones like Gilco International in Farney, Hi Tech in Belington, Stalnaker in Elkins, Tanner in Elkins and Frank Wilson Lumber in Elkins.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eric Richardson (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks Mr. Peet


----------



## justallan (Oct 23, 2016)

If you still don't have any luck, google Woodmizer or other bandmill manufacturers for a "mill near you" reference. I mention Woodmizer because I know for sure that they have a referral service all across the country.
Hope this helps some.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

